# My new work - Symphony



## madviolist

Hi, I'd like to share my new work with you, here it is:






I'd appreciate any reactions!
Yours
Filip


----------



## Vasks

Well, I listened to the first movement and I can say you do have the talent to keep the discourse going, sustaining interest throughout. Many young composers ( I'm assuming you're "young" ) haven't yet developed such ability. Your understanding of basic orchestration seems good (but I do like to see scores before making too many assumptions about that).

What I hear as weaknesses to work on (1) You're relying on too much French Horn. My ear tires of hearing them so much (2) you need a place or two where the orchestration truly thins out and stays thin for a while (2) cut out some of the local repetition and vary the large scale type. (Local = a figure that is a 3-8 seconds long; Large scale = a half minute or more section that returns later.)

You have much to be proud of.


----------



## dzc4627

hey filip. i did not know you were on this forum as well. i am daniel from composerforums.


----------



## madviolist

dzc4627 said:


> hey filip. i did not know you were on this forum as well. i am daniel from composerforums.


Ahhh, nice  I've been there for quite long time but not so much recently - well, I'm back now


----------



## madviolist

Vasks said:


> Well, I listened to the first movement and I can say you do have the talent to keep the discourse going, sustaining interest throughout. Many young composers ( I'm assuming you're "young" ) haven't yet developed such ability. Your understanding of basic orchestration seems good (but I do like to see scores before making too many assumptions about that).
> 
> What I hear as weaknesses to work on (1) You're relying on too much French Horn. My ear tires of hearing them so much (2) you need a place or two where the orchestration truly thins out and stays thin for a while (2) cut out some of the local repetition and vary the large scale type. (Local = a figure that is a 3-8 seconds long; Large scale = a half minute or more section that returns later.)
> 
> You have much to be proud of.


Thank you so much!
I felt like the horns are able to make the elegant, velvet colour I wanted to have there in the first movement but after completing it, I can see the weakness of it. But they are such good instruments! Haha 
I'm trying to learn something or orchestration, but it's hard to find a great book since I don't study this at school - but I believe I can achieve something just by looking to scores while listening to great composers.
By the way, is twenty-some years old composer still a young composer? I mean, most of the composers in my age had already done important things 
Filip


----------



## Vasks

Yes, 20-some is young and while some 20-somes have done important things, the good thing about composition is that it is fairly age blind. So except for some competitions that are age specific, the music world doesn't care how old or young a composer you are.

I agree, horns are great. I got to thinking more about them in your piece and maybe you only need to watch out for using all of them simultaneously. Perhaps having only 1 play instead of all would help a spot or two.

As far as studying orchestration, books are good but experience is better. Any time you write something that could be read or performed by real players you'll get invaluable feedback as to what works and what doesn't. Computer playback does NOT help in learning about orchestration. It produces a false reality.


----------



## Crassus

What did you use for playback?


----------



## madviolist

Vasks: I will try to work it out! By the way, since I am orchestral player for a long time, I can imagine lot of combinations of instruments, etc., thanks god it helps me this way


----------



## madviolist

Crassus: I've made it from the midi produced by Finale, sound banks used here are Edirol Orchestral and Garitan.


----------

